# Border Crossing



## WinniWoman (Jul 15, 2013)

Am considering visiting Quebec City next year after leaving our Vermont timeshare. Only thing is, we will have our food boxes, etc. in the car. Is it ok to cross the border with our timeshare food/condo supplies without issue?


----------



## ttt (Jul 15, 2013)

There are very few restrictions about bringing food into Canada. There are some limits, but if it fits into your car, I don't think you will exceed them. Google "bringing food into Canada" for more info.


----------



## qb_bc (Jul 15, 2013)

I expect you may have more trouble crossing back into the Us than coming into Canada with food stuff. Into Canada they usually only ask about liquor, cigarettes and firearms. Also, no live plants.


----------



## IreneLF (Jul 16, 2013)

We just went to Montreal from Smuggs and all they were concerned about was if we had weapons including  knives or mace.  You should be fine.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 16, 2013)

You will be fine, we've done the same thing in the past.

Make sure you have your passport to get back into the USA.


----------



## Meow (Jul 16, 2013)

I really depends on the discretion of the customs officer and if he or she is having a good day or not.  If they ask you about food, make sure you are honest with them.  Generally, they may confiscate most meats (usually those from hooved animals like cows) some root vegetables (particularily potatoes).  Most fruits are okay, except with apples they must have the stickers that prove they are from Canada or the USA.  But the rules are constantly changing. 
We've crossed many times.  Mostly, they don't care.  But, there are some real a**h***s guarding our borders. Just hope you don't get one of those. We have had some foodstuffs confiscated, but not very often.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 16, 2013)

You will need a current passport to re-entere the United States.


----------



## dwojo (Jul 16, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> Am considering visiting Quebec City next year after leaving our Vermont timeshare. Only thing is, we will have our food boxes, etc. in the car. Is it ok to cross the border with our timeshare food/condo supplies without issue?



Fruits, vegetables and produce are usually an issue but almost anything else should be ok. Check the US and Canadian customs websites for more details.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Very helpful posts. Now I can try to plan something for next year maybe to Quebec City just for a couple of days after Smuggs. (providing we can get extra time off from work). We did go to Montreal after our timeshare vacation years ago, but did not have food with us. Will probably just have dry, packaged food, nothing fresh like meat or fruit, so sounds like it should be ok.


----------



## andex (Jul 16, 2013)

I would google what's acceptable on both sides of the boarder. so much easier to plan and avoid any hassle. If its apples just make sure you eat your apple before getting to the boarder. Easier to plan around the rules than to deal with a possible bonehead at the boarder. If I'm not mistaken you can't bring oranges back into the US.


----------



## am1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Customs officers are just doing their jobs at the border if they are stopping stuff that should not enter the country.  

For me all CBSA agents have very few questions to ask.


----------

